# Njatc Tech math final exam?



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

I have gotten down to the 18th/20 I just spent the entire day learning trig in the last lesson, I'm on page 448/552 next is code language then Boolean algebra, there is so much to know so I am wondering how hard is this final exam?? How many questions, and how many pertaining to each of the 20 lessons/quizzes in the course? From doing my research already this course seems a lot harder than the actual aptitude test ? I would really appreciate the help! I have til New year's day to finish this online exam for my local 302 in the East Bay area to qualify to apply for an inside wirman position.


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

I took it a few weeks ago. It isn’t very hard. I finished it. It has 40 questions or so and no time limit. I think maybe 3 questions were the truth tables and the Boolean stuff. I think it was pretty easy. Have you taken the test at your NJATC?


----------



## electric_wolf (May 13, 2019)

*Tech Math Final Exam*

I know this is an older post. So I'm sorry for reopening it. I am preparing for the final exam. And I see you said it was only 40 questions? Is that correct? If you don't remember that's fine. I'm just trying to figure out how much time I should spend studying and going over all the chapters again. I'm also trying to figure out how much time I should give myself to finish the final exam. Again I'm sorry for reopening this old post.


----------



## GC89 (Dec 30, 2020)

electric_wolf said:


> *Tech Math Final Exam*
> 
> I know this is an older post. So I'm sorry for reopening it. I am preparing for the final exam. And I see you said it was only 40 questions? Is that correct? If you don't remember that's fine. I'm just trying to figure out how much time I should spend studying and going over all the chapters again. I'm also trying to figure out how much time I should give myself to finish the final exam. Again I'm sorry for reopening this old post.


I just finished the 20 chapters myself and wondering how hard the final exam is. Any information is greatly appreciated . Is every question timed? And how much of it is actually Trig and Boolean algebra. Thanks!


----------



## Angel76ramos (Feb 21, 2021)

GC89 said:


> I just finished the 20 chapters myself and wondering how hard the final exam is. Any information is greatly appreciated . Is every question timed? And how much of it is actually Trig and Boolean algebra. Thanks!


Hey man did you end up taking it? How was it? How many questions and is it timed?


----------



## GC89 (Dec 30, 2020)

Angel76ramos said:


> Hey man did you end up taking it? How was it? How many questions and is it timed?


Yeah I I did . It wasn’t that bad at all. No they are not timed and that was my biggest worry . It’s easier than the last few chapters


----------



## GC89 (Dec 30, 2020)

GC89 said:


> I just finished the 20 chapters myself and wondering how hard the final exam is. Any information is greatly appreciated . Is every question timed? And how much of it is actually Trig and Boolean algebra. Thanks!


It is not timed from what i remember


----------

